
Inject code into running Python processes (2017) - mrkoala
http://pyrasite.com/
======
dang
2014 thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8161586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8161586)

------
pimterry
Very cool! Are there details anywhere on how this works?

~~~
bibyte
See this file:
[https://github.com/lmacken/pyrasite/blob/develop/pyrasite/in...](https://github.com/lmacken/pyrasite/blob/develop/pyrasite/injector.py)

It uses GDB to attach to the process. And then evaluates the code inside the
process using GDB.

